# Tilapia lake fairfield? Anyone?



## rdhdfmn

Does anyone here bowfish for tilapia on lake fairfield? I have a couple of question. Thanks RD


----------



## Bassman5119

Been there once and was busy with bass fishing. Didn't know tilapia surfaced for shooting. Didn't see any while there. Prolly got some good gar down by the dam.


----------



## texas two guns

Go now. They will be stacked up in warm water. Of course anytime is a good time for tilapia on Fairfield. Go ahead and ask any questions you like.


----------



## bowfishrp

2gun is right....night now till the end of March is the best at the powerplant lakes. Those tilapia will be spawning or finishing up real soon and you can catch them in the grass...well shoot them in the grass. Later you will find them sitting on their beds.


----------



## jackieblue

Many people shoot Tilapia at Fairfield during the summer months. Some shoot days others at night with lights. To really load the boat a castnet is easier and lots more efficient.
http://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com
903-603-3793


----------



## jdsuperbee

jackieblue said:


> Many people shoot Tilapia at Fairfield during the summer months. Some shoot days others at night with lights. To really load the boat a castnet is easier and lots more efficient.
> http://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com
> 903-603-3793


Yeah, my daughter goes out with some friends and catches bunches of them with a cast net. I understand that there are plenty of Redfish there too.


----------



## Jrock

*Tilapia in Choke*

I didn't know it but Chake Canyon has Tilapia as well. Shot a handful close to the dam.


----------



## sawgrass

Hey buddy fairfield is covered up with reds and tilapia fill free to call me if you have any questons. 936-661-3410 936-435-1226


----------



## RATLTRAP

I was there in 2000 or 2001. I stayed with the park manager and there were trails behind his house that led to the water. Those creeks were full of tilapia. That was the first time I bowfished and I did awful, but the Park Manager wore them out. Those 2 hunts were daytime hunts in July.


----------



## texas two guns

Yeah Jackie, but it sure ain't as fun. You back on Fairfield yet or still fishing cats on RC


----------

